# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  HPRAC Recommendations Released (Ontario)

## Ory

www.hprac.org

*Optometry:*


HPRACs central recommendation is that Ontario optometrists be permitted


to prescribe therapeutic pharmaceutical agents with the exception of

anti-glaucoma agents. The Advisory Council reached this conclusion

following an extensive review of the evidence, including the patient safety

record in jurisdictions where the practice is allowed, the curricula of

Canadian university programs in optometry, and the qualifications of

graduates from those programs.


*Opticianry:*





HPRAC recommends that dispensing prescription eye wear should


continue to be a controlled act under the _RHPA_.

On the question of refractometry, HPRAC recommends that qualified

opticians should be authorized to conduct refraction tests in those

circumstances where such refracting is undertaken in collaboration

with an optometrist or a physician for the purpose of informing a

comprehensive ocular assessment.

----------

